# Feeding nori to shrip



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Salamastre,
I'll be honest...I have fed my shrimp nori. And, honestly, I don't watch what the shrimp do with it after I've dropped it in.

Why don't I watch? Because someone else said it's good for shrimp and my shrimp don't sprint for it  And I can't see any of the components as bad for my tank. Also, since shrimp don't eat the same way fish do, it's hard to tell what exactly they are eating.

You may want to go over to www.shrimpnow.com.

--Mike


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

All the varietes of shrimp I have eat nori. While they don't sprint to food like fish do I do check back often and find them congregating on the food source.


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot. Now I have an excuse to make some sushi.

I have moss, ferns, crypto and snails all living happily in the tank. But with the price of cherry shrimp in Mexico, i'll have to save for a few weeks before I can buy any.

Just for comparison: Cost of ONE cherry shrimp in Mexico = 1.5 DAYS of minimum wage. That would be a close equivalento to $60 USD a shrimp.

Where is the weeping smiley in this forum?


----------



## carlnorman (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow! and I thought it was bad here in Canada at $9 retail, if you can find them.

Hope you can get them breeding!


----------



## Salamastre (Jun 19, 2005)

carlnorman,

They are not actualy $60 USD each, they are about $5.50 USD, or $60 MXN. The thing is that minimum wage here is about $40 MXN, about $3.50 USD, for 8 hours of work.

This is the reason I may ask lots and lost of questions here before I go out and buy a few weeks worth of paychecks in shrimp.

But back on topic: I have convinced the guy in the only LFS that sells cherry shrimp to put some nori in the tank. They have lots of fancy test kits, to check the effect of nori on water chemistry.


----------



## Lotus (Mar 5, 2005)

I have fed my shrimp with a "for fish" version of nori. They seem to like it, and I haven't noticed any deaths from using it. The only problem I have had with the type I used is that it falls apart and goes all over the tank, which could be a problem if I didn't have so many shrimp to clean it all up.

I don't feed this exclusively, but I feed it about once a week, feeding other foods on other days.

I don't blame you for doing some research first. But, if you do well with cherry shrimp, you could make some good money breeding them.


----------

